# ¿Estos parlantes me sirven para un amplificador con TDA2004?



## leyenda (Ago 26, 2012)

Hola les quería preguntar sobres estos parlantes lo siguiente:

1. ¿cuantos (w) tira, eran unos jbl mod pro?
2. cuantas pulgadas son para realizar o buscar aquí en foro el respectivo diseño de una caja
3. ¿funcionaria para  colocarlos  en un amplificador 2.1 (TDA 2004)?

Gracias por su colaboración y atención


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 26, 2012)

*jbl mod pro*, hay de varios tamaños y watajes, por la foto diria que son de unos bafles de compu. aunque son de 4 ohms, 
un tda 2004 tira unos 10watts, en cuanto a cuantas pulgadas son , lo mas facil es que midas el diametro de uno con una regla,en la foto no hay referencias.
te adjunte las fotos asi es mas facil a otros foreros, ayudar


----------



## leyenda (Ago 26, 2012)

gracias amigo,

la foto  eran de unos bafles de compu


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 26, 2012)

creo que "o distorsiona mucho el TDA o esos no se la van a bancar" todo es cosa de probar igual el 2004 no es caro y lleba muy pocos componente


----------



## leyenda (Sep 4, 2012)

pregunta compañeros sera que los parlantes tendran 3"o 4"???? me equivoco?


----------

